# biscuits and cakes!!!



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

hi I would appreciate any recipes for oatmeal biscuits, stem ginger biscuits and ginger cake. I would prefer low fat ones if anyone has any but not too fussed! IF anyone would like my Beautiful Banana Cake recipe i would be glad to share/swap - it is the best banan cake in the world!!!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi haven't tried this recipe but it came from a nutritionist I'm seeing.Oatcakes.8oz (200g) medium oatmealLevel teaspoon salt2oz (50g) olive oilWaterMix oatmeal & salt. Rub in oil.Stir in water until reaches porridge like consistency, ie) fairly sloppy.Turn into large greased dish & press down so less than 1cm thick.Cook in preheated oven at approx gas 5 (200c) for 30 mins or until begins to crisp.I expect you then cut it up into peices???


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

thanks i will trya it and let you know


----------

